# question about lowering a B14



## mmendoza_s (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about lowering my 1998 Nissan Sentra. I've been reading a lot of recommendations and tips and want to do it the right way so I need to know what height should I low it to and also what set of strings and other parts should I buy to make it right. I'm soon buying a set of 17 in rims and I've read that the tires should be 205/40/17R.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i would love to lower my b15 too.. but i live in Canada.. would be shoveling snow every season.. dude once ur done post b4 and after pics..


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

If your going to put 17's on your car then i believe eibach is the way to go... they make the best quality and if you are running your stock shocks that will eventualy be a problem because the shocks wont last kyb agx are good for a good price.. its a nice combo... camber kit would do great too.. make sure that you have clearance all around so you dont rub... like johnnysleeperB15 said the weather also plays a big part... enjoy your ride


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.sr20-forum.com/suspension/1801-b13-b14-b15-suspension-information.html

Everything youll need to know.


----------



## OmegaC (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, i have been doing or did my own research on this board, and have held back the easy, best way to lower your b14, if you are NOT, and, i repeat, NOT a "supercar racer".. and, if U were, by the way, why would U be driving our car!.. Though, i drive my 1999 nissan sentra 1.6 auto like it is a formula 1 racer around town, and love how it handles...
With that said, the easy and "inexpensive" way to lower our cars is simple. A)Eibach 1.4 front and rear lowering springs, b)monroe sensatrac front struts, c)falken zeix 912 tires(185/60/14) at 40lbs air pressure(approx 17lbs a tire). d)stock "racing" 14 inch Nissan rims(approx 10 lbs a piece!)

This is my personal setup, and I will tell you why I think it is best. First, i didn't blow $1000 on a $4000 car on its suspension. Second, I got the springs off of ebay new for $70 including shipping from a kid who bought them and then didn't put them on his car. 
I also had 17 inch rims with the 205/40/17's you are thinking of putting on your ride. But be warned: I lost 60miles per tankfull, with my transmission having to shift down quicker and more often up steep pgh hills. This turns out to be a 2mpg loss every time I would put them on the car. The car then needs ground effects, or, minimally, side skirts to minimize the "suv" look, as this size is really too large for this car, and, the 205/40/17, which looks like it would be very low profile, still makes the circumferance of the stock tires .5 larger, thus, raising the vehicle approx that much. With the 185/60/14's however, i have LOWERED the car .5 or .25, i forget, but lowered the car that much naturally, thus helping out the total "lowered" look of the car. 
A fact to remember: the initial application of the springs the car will be higher. It took the springs possibly 6 months to break in and have a nice low stance(the rears are about 1/4 inch away from level with the height of the tires!) The front has a more open wheel opening, and, if you use lower springs, the car a)looks wrong, as it is or seems jacked up from the rear) b)handles wrong, as any "racer" will tell you, the car, expecially a front wheel drive car, needs to have as much weight transferred to the rear wheels to balance the weight in front.
So, why monroe sensortrac struts?.. Well, it initially was just a hunch that possibly i could minimalize bouncing down the road with these, but i got that, plus way more! This shock is a very comfy, and forgiveable shock, so it not only took out any bouncing in front, but it gives a soft, if not better than stock(or without being lowered) ride! Then, why ziex tires? Same deal, I like to increase tire pressure to reduce rolling resistance and also increase the stiffness of the tire so it will handle better. So, these Ziex tires are super comfy tires that absorb bumps and potholes better than any tire i have ever put on my car! However, if i didn't increase tire pressure, they surely would b too soft to handle my insatiable need for speed around turns.
Oh, and rear shocks, stock.. Why stock?.. why not!.. they are free, and the rears have not much work they have to do, and are, by stock, even lowered, a softer shock that certainly helps put more weight back there when i go around a turn. Do they bounce?.. yes, they do bounce, but it is very minimal, as the sensatracs in front do not bounce, and take the majority of bumps and bruises of the road. In the future, i do plan to spend the extra $150 to put sensatracs in the rear to have a no bounce at all ride, but that might not b as fun when their is a female on board The bouncing was near annoying when i had stock shocks both front and rear so luckily one of the fronts just locked up so i had to blow the $150 and really have a nice, comfy, lowered, and yes, well handling car. Even the "racers" will agree that the car needs to "lean" some in a turn for the suspension to work properly. A too stiff setup(which i feel is the majority of users on this forum), is what causes "wheel hop" or the cars suspension not staying on the road around uneven pavement. My setup is soft, but not hitting the bump stops soft, as the sensatracs stiffen up the more lean they see. My previous car was an old audi 90, and my sentra handles as well or better than it did.
Oh, and, instead of the 17's, if 14's are too light and quick for you to deal with, go with 15's or 16's max, and make sure the circumference(use an internet tire calculator) is the same or up to .5 inches lower and you will be happy. Also, pay attention to the WEIGHT of both the tires and rims! My current setup weighs a mere 26 lbs for both tire and rim, while the 17's weighed 38lbs! And, also, this equates to a heavier feeling, less "fun to drive", worse handling car, as this extra weight needs alot more torque than our cars have to power down the road effectively and more weight for the suspension to deal with, and less braking power also. Another myth?.. I need a 225 series tire to handle better.. 185's on this car are plenty enough rubber for a 2300lb car to go as fast as you want to go around normal streets safely. Sure, If you were racing it, wider tires would help slightly over the same prepared car, but, in the real world, it is lowering, and proper suspension setup that counts the most. Even though this is long, it is not nearly as long as the above link to that confusing, and never ending thread of arguments between "racers" and, "guys that just want a comfy, lowered car that won't break the bank that handles as good or much better than stock". I have created the latter, yet FEEL like a racer. Hope this helps.


----------

